# Best Cat Pee Stink Remover?



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

The cats tagged my couch. My fault -- I didn't keep the litter boxes clean enough. 

It's a white sofa bed couch. Came with my trailer; higher end than anything I would ordinarily have been able to afford.

Been using liberal amounts of Zep. Multiple applications have helped, but I can still smell that odor. Any other brands work really well? They only tagged it twice, so it's not saturated, but it did soak into the cushions a little. 

(I love cats, but sometimes I want to strangle them all ...)


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

we have a couch they did that to. I finally said enough and pitched it. They "marked" the area under the window. We moved a loveseat into the same spot and they have already started to do the same exact spot under the same window.

my last house, it got so bad in one spot, I replaced not only the carpeting, but the subfloor as well.


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

white vinegar and water, 50/50 mix. your house will smell like pickles for a while, but it goes away.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Does anyone know of something to repel them from an area? 

BTW, a really good washable slip cover can help save furniture.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

best thing I have found is to set a mouse trap and put it where I don't want them.

Works for dogs too.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

It'd be ok until Grandma sits down on it and has a heart attack! She's almost 89 years old and doesn't see so well...


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Equal amounts of vinegar and hydrogen peroxide with a dash of Dawn if you wish. Test it on an inconspicious spot.

Saturate the area. Let it sit. Mop it, pressing hard to get the moisture out. Repeat.

It takes out most urine odors-human and animal.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

I've tried several. The only one that worked, and it was 100%, was Natures Miracle, I got it in a pet store. It's enzymes, that seems to be the trick.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep, Nature's Miracle. They have one especially for cat urine, which is more expensive, but it's not necessary. Just the regular Nature's Miracle works great. If you can't find the regular in the cat care aisle, look for it in the dog care aisle.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Remove cat.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

During my brief stint cleaning carpets, we used a product called "Odo-Ban" that worked very well, and goodness, gracious....we got called to some stinky jobs. The concentrate comes in a gallon jug, and I'm pretty sure bossman got it at Sam's. 
To repel them from an area or a piece of furniture, we used dilamaline (sp?), AKA "orange oil".


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

...sidenote....We used some enzyme products that were quite effective, but where the problem comes in is that they're living things with temperature/handling parameters, so if the temps went extreme during the long trip from enzymeville to the store shelf, you've bought a bottle of uselessness.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

swamp man said:


> ...sidenote....We used some enzyme products that were quite effective, but where the problem comes in is that they're living things with temperature/handling parameters, so if the temps went extreme during the long trip from enzymeville to the store shelf, you've bought a bottle of uselessness.


:teehee:I've dated a few forms of uselessness in the distant past, but I never saw it in liquid form!


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Nature's Miracle believer here too. Saturate the area and then let it dry completely.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Husband used vinegar and small amount of water for everything !! Windows and the one carpet we have to spray before vacuuming for bringing up the dog hairs and of course, for the cat smells too. Good Luck !!


----------



## SashayXP (Apr 26, 2008)

to keep the cats off where you wish they would not go...try aluminum foil...they hate the noise of the crackle...and if yours are hard headed (mine are)....slice lemons on top of the aluminum foil. They do not like the smell of lemon. (this works on furniture, counter tops, wherever) (I do anchor it down with books, heavy pans, etc)...Lemon oil on the furniture and lemon pinesol and hey you can keep them out of the entire room. I love my cats but I am also rather fond of my new loveseat. I also have a squirt bottle of plain water and some lemon juice (as in squeezed lemon) and if they try to sneak past me I squirt them. Sounds mean but it is only water and most cats hate that. Only takes a couple of squirts to teach them they really will not be happy in the living room.


----------



## SugarMag (Jun 30, 2011)

Also have had good luck with Natures Miracle.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Natures Miracle works for us as well.


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

I've had good luck using Febreeze Pet Oder spray. I personally hate the strong perfume scent, but it fades in a day or so and the cat pee scent goes away, too.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

As others have said, I have used white vinegar to neutralize the smell of the area after washing with soap and water.

To keep cats away from objects you don't want them on you can I usually spray a water mixture combined with hot pepper.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Another vote for vinegar. 
This is basic chemistry. Urine is a base, vinegar an acid. 
One neutralizes the other.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I mix 50/50 hydrogen peroxide and white venegar. Now, I've been told that this can explode the cap off the bottle if you mix it up and leave it, but I've never had a problem, maybe because I always mix it in the dark peroxide bottle or maybe because I use it right away 

This has worked very well for me. Odoban - about $10 at Home Depot, also works, but while I've had great results with it with hard surfaces and laundry, it doesn't seem to do so well on carpets and couches.

I've heard very good things about scoe10x, but it's live enzymes and if you kill them you've got 20 bucks worth of stuff as effective as water, just like every other enzymatic cleaner, including Nature's Miracle.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

karenp said:


> white vinegar and water, 50/50 mix. your house will smell like pickles for a while, but it goes away.


Worse case scenario...straight white vinegar. Your house will smell like a salad, but vinegar is a natural deodorizer. Good Luck!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

jennigrey said:


> Nature's Miracle believer here too. Saturate the area and then let it dry completely.


 
Yes, it totally works!! Been using it for years on pet accidents.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Nature's Miracle did it. Couch smells fine again.

Now I just need to figure out how to keep the cats from peeing on it again. I'm not overly fond of the couch's appearance -- it's a white couch with lots of fancy fringe -- but it came with my trailer, it's comfortable, and it has a hideabed in it. I'm thinking of trying an electronic scat mat.

One of our spring projects is to make all the cats an outdoor, coyote-proof enclosure, and hopefully when that's done, I'll have fewer problems with cats peeing on things. Right now, I have three cats in a fifth wheel trailer -- they generally get along, but it's just too small of a space for the three of them.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Years ago Fleet Farm used to sell OdorMute. Came is a little pinkish box and is a powder that you mix up. Best thing I ever used to get rid of any organic odor. You can mix up just what you need and it's safe to use on pets. Think skunk.  

I used to own a pet shop and Nature's Miracle was very popular and worked well. However, you have to be careful that it did not get frozen. If the supplier was not careful and it was loaded on to a truck the night before and sat out overnight in Winter in MN - the stuff would be worthless and would get sent back.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

To protect the couch...will the covers come off? 

If you can take the covers off then lay some plastic (I've used the blue 'chux pads we used in the hospital for incontinent patients, any kind of waterproof liner will work) on top of the foam, then replace the covers. This keeps pee from soaking the foam, and I've found most cushion covers can be hand washed without damage.

Good to know about the various cleaners. We don't have any furniture/carpet pee'rs right now...but with 6 cats you never know what might happen.


----------

